
Ask HN: modern hardware with 80s era video (CGA or so)? - 0xdeadbeefbabe
Can I get an otherwise modern computer (that can run *nix) that won&#x27;t support showing images or video or will do it very poorly because of driver issues or just because the hardware can&#x27;t do it.  A CGA monitor would be fine.  A monochrome monitor would be fine.  I really liked that old amber text on black background.  The idea is to make the computer less exciting and distracting.
======
qbrass
There are several ways you could do it.

1: Don't run an X server; stay in the text console.

2: Run X, but just open up an Xterm to full screen. That way, when you do need
something fancy, you can just run it.

3: Buy an old DEC terminal off ebay and hook it up to your new computer. If
your new computer doesn't have a serial port, you can use a USB serial
adapter.

4: Buy a really old computer and use it to telnet/ssh into the new one.

5: I once made a Compiz display filter to green/black and amber/black. The
problem with that is Compiz was buggy in regards to which windows the filter
actually worked on. Also, I can't remember exactly how to do it anymore. It
looked cool when it worked, though.

~~~
0xdeadbeefbabe
It's more about not even being able to run X or running it at a color depth
that makes videos awful. But thanks for the good suggestions. DEC terminal
sounds interesting.

------
0xdeadbeefbabe
Ok I might have to try cathode, and maybe a telnet solution. I'm also
considering freebsd, they probably don't have drivers for my laptop video card
anyway. It's funny how desktop computer users are nearly forced to have the
whole enchilada or no computer at all.

------
jgeorge
If you're using OS X go look for the Cathode app. Set it to your favorite
paleolithic-era CRT type,set it to full screen, and voila! :)

